

CHIP – The World's First Nine Dollar Computer - jmngomes
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1598272670/chip-the-worlds-first-9-computer/

======
DiabloD3
Kickstarters never hit the front page on HN, but I wish this one would. This
is one of those tiny revolutions that really change how technology itself
progresses.

~~~
minthd
If you want to connect it to a screen, the minimum you'll pay is $19(and maybe
more). This isn't that far from the first raspberry pi . So why is it such a
big revolution ?

~~~
akhilcacharya
Not if you're fine with 640x480 - composite video output is included on the
board.

I backed because I'm really interested in the possibilities of a dirt-cheap
completely wireless, headless machine.

